
The Massive Cost of Saving Notre-Dame - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20190404-the-massive-cost-of-saving-notre-dame
======
baud147258
I bought some of scratch cards, but I was a little disapppointed when I
realised how little money went for the restoration. And I don't think the
money from the loto would go to Notre Dame, the idea of the loto was to help
preserver buildings that don't receive as much attention.

There's more information on the loto on that page:

[https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loto_du_patrimoine](https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loto_du_patrimoine)

------
alvalentini
They should have a chat with the UK Houses of Parliament's building management
team.

